# Advice please.



## Bluebaldybob (Mar 29, 2012)

Hi again.

Just back from the hospital and DSN has advised a change of basal due to Alesha complaining of itch and a red swelling about the size of a 10p coin when we inject her levimir. They are switching us onto lantus but i've heard horror stories of burning sensation when injected, and a study linking it to increased cancer risks. Any parents out there using lantus with no probs? Thanks for any input


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 29, 2012)

Used Lantus for many years without any discomfort on injection.

It is acidic in nature so some people complain that it stings but it never did for me.

It's quite different to Levemir in the way it works. It's likely to last longer I think, and is well known for being more 'resistant to change' than Lev - in that it can take 2-3 days for any changes in dose to settle.

Hope Alesha gets on well with it


----------



## imtrying (Mar 29, 2012)

Hi there.

Just thought I'd add, I was on Lantus for about 10 years and never once had it sting. 

Good luck


----------



## AlisonF (Mar 29, 2012)

imtrying said:


> Hi there.
> 
> Just thought I'd add, I was on Lantus for about 10 years and never once had it sting.
> 
> Good luck



Same here, I've never had stinging from Lantus


----------



## Tina63 (Mar 29, 2012)

Sorry, but my lad (17) does say Lantus stings.  Saying that, he gets on very well with it, it kept him stable when he wasn't bothering with any other injections, so I am personally very pro Lantus.  Even if there is a momentary sting, surely that will be better than the reaction to the Levemir in the long run?  Don't worry too much, and don't suggest to your child it may sting, just go with it, and hopefully everything will be fine.


----------



## Pigeon (Mar 29, 2012)

Also just to add I don't think there is any conclusive evidence linking Lantus to cancer, see http://www.medpagetoday.com/Endocrinology/Diabetes/24310 

Remember 1 in 3 people gets cancer anyway in a  lifetime. Studies of 2 years follow up are no way near long enough.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 29, 2012)

I can confirm it stung me but it wasn't like injecting battery acid type stinging.  The comparison I will now make will only make sense to people injecting themselves, sorry - like wherever you stick the needle, was wet when you jabbed.  Only every time - plus you know it was dry!


----------



## Bluebaldybob (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi, and thanks for the replys.
Should have the change in place for the begining of next week. I'll let you know how how it goes.


----------

